

Lorem Ipsum Illustration - bashtian
https://github.com/MarieSchweiz/lorum-ipsum-illustration

======
geon
The point of Lorem Ipsum is to have something that looks like text, but can't
be read. That makes it suitable when you present a design to a client, since
it prevents them from focusing on the text instead of the design.

I lorem Ipsum illustration would be abstract art, perhaps?

------
dexen
Reminds me of {placekitten} †, similar functionality delivered as a
webservice.

† [http://placekitten.com/](http://placekitten.com/)

~~~
pcthrowaway
Placekitten hasn't been working for a while unfortunately

